# paracord lanyard tutorials



## nasa779 (May 2, 2010)

anyone know where any fairly simple tutorials for some are?


----------



## ninemm (May 3, 2010)

The tutorials on Lighthounds webpage are pretty straightforward. http://www.lighthound.com/Paracord-Lanyard-Weaving_ep_38-1.html


----------



## gswitter (May 3, 2010)

Member Stromdrane's blog is worth checking out, though I wouldn't call most of what he does "simple".


----------



## NotRegulated (May 3, 2010)

http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/

gswitter: you beat me by two minutes!


----------



## ninemm (May 3, 2010)

To gswitter and notregulated: I was going to recommend stormdrane, but didn't want to overwhelm him.  

Though, the riverbar bracelet I found pretty easy to do.


----------



## nasa779 (May 4, 2010)

any of you guys have any idea how to measure how much paracord you need for one of these?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYcZYP3Z3ck


----------



## ninemm (May 4, 2010)

nasa779 said:


> any of you guys have any idea how to measure how much paracord you need for one of these?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYcZYP3Z3ck



Hmm. I'm wearing one right now. I believe I used 4 ft for each color. Total 8ft. My wrist is about 7 inches in circumference. Always give yourself more cord than you think you may need. You can cut it shorter but can't make it longer once cut.


----------



## nasa779 (May 4, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Hmm. I'm wearing one right now. I believe I used 4 ft for each color. Total 8ft. My wrist is about 7 inches in circumference. Always give yourself more cord than you think you may need. You can cut it shorter but can't make it longer once cut.



so to be safe use 5 ft of each?


----------



## ninemm (May 4, 2010)

nasa779 said:


> so to be safe use 5 ft of each?


 
Probably, as long as you don't have an extremely large wrist. Let us know how it works out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## nasa779 (May 4, 2010)

will do... now just waiting for my 165 combined foot paracord order from lighthound lol


----------

